# Two boats capsized in Galveston



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone know what's going on?

I heard two boats capsized near the Galveston railroad tracks.

Lots of coast guard near Tiki right now.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

channel 13 just had a live feed from the helicopter. sounded like details so far are pretty vague. Although they did say it was two home made boats.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah was watching. said they were wooded from 10-15 ft possibly with sails. water didn't look at that bad.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

hope they are safe and sound....so much for small craft warnings up.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I worked the Coast Gaurd helo out of EFD at about 1230 he was using the "resue" callsign and headed south....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

so whats the real story ? http://galvestondailynews.com/story/260898


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

boat were homemade sailboats about 15 ft long. we recovered one boat while a push boat recovered the other. not too sure if they were manned on not. details on that were iffy. glad they were found safe. those boats had no business being out there.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

They were found in a Galveston Hotel early this morning. They said they were sailing to Florida ??? *** was they thinking?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

But at least a large amount of our tax dollars were invested into the search for these jackholes.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Duramaxjack said:


> They were found in a Galveston Hotel early this morning. They said they were sailing to Florida ??? *** was they thinking?


I want to know the rest of the story! 
FTA: They started in Port O'Conner "earlier in the month"! A 70 year old Grandpa and his 20 Y.O. Grandson. The Grandson has a Facebook page.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I talked to these crazy dudes in the ICW near Bastrop Bayou Sunday in a 25mph gale. I have pictures on wife's ph I will try to post tonight. They said they were from Pt. O'Conner on their way to Florida. It seemed crossing Galveston bay in those would be iffy. Hope they are alright!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Boats*

AND HERES YOUR SIGN!
Terry

Waste of our money,ought to charge them for the hunt.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is one of the two that we pulled from under railroad bridge. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

There sails look like tarps? Idiots


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> There sails look like tarps? Idiots


That's what I was thinking too. Really...tarps for sails...WTH?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

glad everyone is ok. you gotta be pretty brave to sail in that boat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Too bad they didn't make it to Florida. Just think of all the trim that would want to go for a ride when they sailed in to the harbor styling like that. :wink:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

A tarp for a sail and a bamboo stick for a mast.
Love it!! :cheers:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> channel 13 just had a live feed from the helicopter. sounded like details so far are pretty vague. Although they did say it was two home made boats.


 Sorry, homemade always sinks... especially ******* homemade!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Did they have homemade PFDs too?


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

lol I guess the bucket didn't work


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

lmao...... homemade PFD's! 

Could you imagine if they tried to cross the Gulf in those.

I would have loved to attach my hook to one of those guys for sharkathon!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's a shame all their meth probably got wet...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

how in the hail did they make it this far?


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

Was coming over the big bridge to Surfside Sunday morning and I think I saw them launching into the ICW going north. Even from a distance something didn't look right about the boats.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's a shame all their meth probably got wet...


LMFAO!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Looks like a Gilligan's Island episode. 
Professor builds two boats, Skipper and Lil' Buddy set sail for help and end up on some fish smelling island. Oh, Gilligan, not again!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that I hear banjos.....


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Living proof that there is no IQ requirement to be a boat owner. Scary.... I'm sure USCG and SeaTow will be invoicing them. At least I hope so.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

now they will be on all the talk shows , youtube on and on then sell boats on ebay for millions,lol


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks to these two idiots..... I think I'll take out my flats boat offshore for some TUNA

Anyone care to join? I have some nice PFD's....


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

The CG burned valuable hours looking for these people. We were there two hours or so, but the GC had two boats and a helicopter out there all day. I know how much it cost to operate boats, but don't even want to guess as to how much that helo cost to run all day. 

At least they are alive.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in........................... on second thought naw!



egret said:


> Thanks to these two idiots..... I think I'll take out my flats boat offshore for some TUNA
> 
> Anyone care to join? I have some nice PFD's....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The chopper alone is 2K per hour, and that's from the time it leaves Ellington until it gets back there. Anyone got a link to the Facebook page or their names?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I seem to recall when the story first broke yesterday they stated two boats had sunk near the railroad bridge. Weren't the two guys found on the railroad bridge? I'm not understanding why the search took so long or why they even needed a copter. ???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They are probably the people that let their piranha go at Tom Bass Park before they started their voyage. 

If you look at the rudder it appears they used a gate hinge. LOL!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

dang hippies


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't worry folks, I heard their nephew is on the way to pick them up. Just as soon as he installs two more lawn chairs.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

That's too funny! hahahaha

I might go build one of those for flounder gigging... hahahahaha


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Mont said:


> The chopper alone is 2K per hour, and that's from the time it leaves Ellington until it gets back there. Anyone got a link to the Facebook page or their names?


I would be willing to bet that is a lower end amount. some of our larger twin engine helicopters go from 10-12K an Hour... and that is with a monthly retainer being paid as well.


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably sank while racing the train to the crossing!! sad3sm


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

heli.clay said:


> I would be willing to bet that is a lower end amount. some of our larger twin engine helicopters go from 10-12K an Hour... and that is with a monthly retainer being paid as well.


You are probably right. That figure came up somewhere in the past and as I recall, it was just the actual hourly operational cost of the machine. It didn't include pilots or any other expenses. All I know is when you need it, it's the sweetest sound in the world coming your way.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Seen these two in Matagorda last weekend - by the harbor in intercoastal


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

did anyone know their names or that facebook page?? I'm from POC and would laugh if I knew them.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

$10 bucks or a BoX -o- Bocks for the first person to link up their facebook on here.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

egret said:


> $10 bucks or a BoX -o- Bocks for the first person to link up their facebook on here.


 is that shiner bock?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/Spindog , i sure am thirsty,lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> The chopper alone is 2K per hour, and that's from the time it leaves Ellington until it gets back there. Anyone got a link to the Facebook page or their names?


http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2011/sep/27/port_oconnor_boater_092811_153507/ , http://thedolphintalk.com/?p=4209


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

I think I saw one of them cruising the ICW during POCO Bueno. Thought it was a crazy looking homemade boat so I snapped a pic on my phone. Pic taken from the balcony at Clarks.


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Prob not the same guy. Different colored sail


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Thanks for the links. It's hard to believe that they didn't get run over by a barge long before they got this far. Too bad there isn't a stupid tax. It would have helped with their rescue tab.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Wow, you guys are harsh. Remember, they doubted Columbus. They thought he'd sail off the face of the earth ... and he proved them wrong.












Just joking ..... carry on.


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

POMPANO said:


> Prob not the same guy. Different colored sail


You may have taken a picture of a "test run" in POC. Looks like the same boat otherwise.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

roundman said:


> is that shiner bock?


Yeah!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I must say those guys are the adventuresome type but apparently not real quick.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

We got a winner! lmao

*Spencer Hyun (Theophilius Spenis Humphrey)*

Add Friend


----------



## Redfish Lady (Jul 19, 2011)

Just found this post...sorry to hear the news. According to the local article I read, grandpa and grandson were on an adventure similar to one of many that gramps and his daughter (grandsons mom) had gone on years ago. I applaud their adventuresome spirit and wish they had had better luck, I was looking forward to their updates. Bravo to them for attempting a trip that most people dream of and/or are not courageous enough to partake in. Glad they are safe...


----------



## SpencerHyun (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all! 
The bill was $135,000-ish. We did not have to pay it. We never asked for rescue. I do feel bad about the state paying for it, and I do regret not informing the coast guard about our boats. 
Our pfd's were not home made but they were tied to the boat as cushions. We didn't much need 'em anyway. 
Our sails were tarp, they never ripped, they were cheap, replaceable and they had a certain charm to 'em.
The mast was home done fiberglass, and we relied heavily on our guy wires.
Each boat cost about $350.
That's not one of our boats there at Poco Bueno but it sure looks nice.
We built ours in 2 weeks just prior to shipping out.
It was an amazing trip, and I'd be happy to tell y'all more if you're interested.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

SpencerHyun said:


> Hey all!
> The bill was $135,000-ish. We did not have to pay it. We never asked for rescue. I do feel bad about the state paying for it, and I do regret not informing the coast guard about our boats.
> Our pfd's were not home made but they were tied to the boat as cushions. We didn't much need 'em anyway.
> Our sails were tarp, they never ripped, they were cheap, replaceable and they had a certain charm to 'em.
> ...


Glad you survived but hope you are prepared for what is about to come your way on 2cool.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Personally, I wish the state/feds would sue you into oblivion. I guarantee if you owed me 135,000 dollars I would.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Mont said:


> Personally, I wish the state/feds would sue you into oblivion. I guarantee if you owed me 135,000 dollars I would.


2COOL ROCKS!!!!! :texasflag:texasflag


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm with Mont there should be some accountability here because if the state is picking it up it means we as tax payers are footing the bill.Not happy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this a joke? You did not "ask" for a rescue? Yeah I bet those guys didnt "ask" to go rescue your dumb *** either!

And who the hell do you think pays for?!?! Everyone else has to support you because you are idiot!


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Gotta love 2cool for ripping someone for trying something different. I dont think these two guys meant for any of this to happen...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The other issue is CG missions have an inherent danger to them anytime they are launched. Someone could easily have been hurt or even killed thanks to inconsiderate, selfish so called adventure. It's really too bad they can't come after you criminally.



Capt. Juarez said:


> Gotta love 2cool for ripping someone for trying something different. I dont think these two guys meant for any of this to happen...


Intent and stupidity are different things. I suppose you own a tree that money grows on. What they did was stupid. Plain and simple. Not to mention expensive.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SpencerHyun said:


> Hey all!
> The bill was $135,000-ish. We did not have to pay it. We never asked for rescue. I do feel bad about the state paying for it, and I do regret not informing the coast guard about our boats.
> Our pfd's were not home made but they were tied to the boat as cushions. We didn't much need 'em anyway.
> Our sails were tarp, they never ripped, they were cheap, replaceable and they had a certain charm to 'em.
> ...


Isn't the captain s'posed to go down with the ship?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Capt. Juarez said:


> Gotta love 2cool for ripping someone for trying something different. I dont think these two guys meant for any of this to happen...


Kind of a surprising post from a Capt. ... ignorance is no excuse.

Do you think the guy who gets hammered and got behind the wheel of his car "meant" to kill that hypothetical family of 4 ... ? So because he tried getting drunk on rubbing alcohol, thereby "trying something different", should he be excused for his stupidity?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

ZenDaddy said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh. Remember, they doubted Columbus. They thought he'd sail off the face of the earth ... and he proved them wrong.
> 
> Just joking ..... carry on.


Nothing like a beaver getting poled.

Where did the pic go?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

When the fire department responds to a fire - do they send a bill to the home/business owner where the fire was put out?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> Nothing like a beaver getting poled.
> 
> Where did the pic go?


I can still see it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

speckle-catcher said:


> When the fire department responds to a fire - do they send a bill to the home/business owner where the fire was put out?


no, but we all still pay for it, just like we did this time and arson is criminal.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> When the fire department responds to a fire - do they send a bill to the home/business owner where the fire was put out?


Maybe they should for deep fried turkey attempts gone awry.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Not saying that it wasnt stupid but i dont think they meant for any of this to happen... Im in the same boat as everyone else comes out of my pocket the same.. But on the other hand if none of this would have happened and they made it to FL everyone would be praising them.. Even you specrig. And the guy getting hammered comment is totally different than this situation. Im done



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Kind of a surprising post from a Capt. ... ignorance is no excuse.
> 
> Do you think the guy who gets hammered and got behind the wheel of his car "meant" to kill that hypothetical family of 4 ... ? So because he tried getting drunk on rubbing alcohol, thereby "trying something different", should he be excused for his stupidity?


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah I had one until it died this summer with the drought just planted a new one last week... LOL

Intent and stupidity are different things.* I suppose you own a tree that money grows on*. What they did was stupid. Plain and simple. Not to mention expensive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Everyone is getting all worked up and I would almost bet this is not even the right guy! Sounds like a troll to me!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

There is reason to get worked up. This guy is irresponsible. Read his story from the dolphin talk. Pay especial attention to the part where he thinks it's exciting to sail a small piece of junk in small craft warnings

http://thedolphintalk.com/?s=Sailing

"We had 20 knot tail wind from Freeport to Galveston. We sailed across part of Galveston Bay following the Inter-coastal-waterway. The radio had out small craft warnings. It got really exciting. We had to bail and could only run downwind, which was lucky because that was where we wanted to go. We camped on an island about two miles from the bridge on Hwy 45.
Today we got to a little less wind and made for the bridge. To get to Galveston Island we had to turn right at the bridge. We saw a shrimp boat go that way right before we went under the bridge, so we followed because we knew he would give deep water. Before we got to the end of the bridge we began to encounter a very strong tidal current going out to sea. When we realized we wouldn't make it we tried to turn around and tack away from the bridge. The current was too strong to sail against so we got sucked under the first tall bridge (the south bound lane for autos). The north bound bridge was a different story. Our masts would not fit under the bridge, but we were going anyway. Right before we got sucked under I told Spencer to Abandon Ship. I always wanted to say that. The only thing I saved was my wallet.
My boat turned over as it went under so I took off swimming to try to beat the strong current to shore. We were being sucked out to sea. Spencer saved three bags as he got sucked under. We both swam as hard as we could and finally beat the current and made shore on the Galveston side. We had most of our stuff sealed in five gallon buckets we found along the way. We watched as they spread out across Galveston Bay. Then suddenly we saw Spencer's boat come out from under the bridge and take off sailing away empty in a twenty knot wind. Apparently his shorter mast and higher freeboard made it under the bridge. We laughed about that but we had to keep swimming hard so we would make it.
We walked till we finally found a McDonalds and a city bus stop. This message is from the Galveston library."


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wow spencer, if you are the guy i would like too have a chat. we were called out to the scene by the usgc because of where one of the boats went down. we salvaged one of the boats. as a commercial company YOU OWE US SOME MONEY!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

SpencerHyun said:


> Hey all!
> The bill was $135,000-ish. We did not have to pay it. We never asked for rescue. I do feel bad about the state paying for it, and I do regret not informing the coast guard about our boats.
> Our pfd's were not home made but they were tied to the boat as cushions. We didn't much need 'em anyway.
> Our sails were tarp, they never ripped, they were cheap, replaceable and they had a certain charm to 'em.
> ...


What I know I'd prefer to hear are the details of your very early in life decision to have a vasectomy. What immediately came to my mind was a deep and yearning hope to hear that you are not capable of producing offspring. If the above is not true, please take the earliest opportunity to have it done.

Spay and neuter your idiots people. We simply cannot afford to pay for the poor decisions their offspring will make.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I must spread it around before i can give it to Coachlaw..lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> wow spencer, if you are the guy i would like too have a chat. we were called out to the scene by the usgc because of where one of the boats went down. we salvaged one of the boats. as a commercial company YOU OWE US SOME MONEY!


 yup, and looks like he is having a ball, probably just got back from occupy wall street https://www.facebook.com/Spindog#!/Spindog?sk=wall


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> I must spread it around before i can give it to Coachlaw..lol


Got cha covered!
Was giving it to Coachlaw anyway!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Fockin idiot...hope your family doesn't continue to breed.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh, baby boy, imagine what happens when you brag on a fishing board about screwing the CG out of $135,000 ++ and then laughing on your facebook about 2cool. Good luck,


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheep needs shepherd


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Bet they're city folk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

would be great ifin he was served with papers to go to court,lol


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this thread would be drastically different if they had saved 2 hot chicks on board in skimpy 'kinis.........................


----------



## SpencerHyun (Nov 15, 2011)

So, say you're walking down the street and some guy comes and tells you he mowed your lawn, walked your dog and pressure washed your driveway, and it cost him time and money to do it so you owe him. You never asked for that. You don't owe him.

I did say I was sorry for not notifying the CG that we were safe. 
Looking back I would have done it differently. 

I pay taxes on wars I don't support, salaries of politicians I don't like, and corporate subsidies I consider immoral. It's the sacrifice we all make to live in a civilization with great infrastructure. We pay for all of it whether we utilize it or not. 

What we did was irresponsible, I'm not denying it. I quit my job, built a boat out of the cheapest materials in the least amount of time, and knew that it would be dangerous. I had an amazing time, and wouldn't change a thing, other than bringing more books and notifying the CG.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

You're a troll not worthy of a response. Let's quit feeding this troll.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SpencerHyun said:


> So, say you're walking down the street and some guy comes and tells you he mowed your lawn, walked your dog and pressure washed your driveway, and it cost him time and money to do it so you owe him. You never asked for that. You don't owe him.
> 
> I did say I was sorry for not notifying the CG that we were safe.
> Looking back I would have done it differently.
> ...


Doesn't this post fall under rule #24?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SpencerHyun said:


> So, say you're walking down the street and some guy comes and tells you he mowed your lawn, walked your dog and pressure washed your driveway, and it cost him time and money to do it so you owe him. You never asked for that. You don't owe him.
> 
> I did say I was sorry for not notifying the CG that we were safe.
> Looking back I would have done it differently.
> ...


And I pay taxes for ignorant people to be rescued after making little crappy boats.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

spencerhyun said:


> so, say you're walking down the street and some guy comes and tells you he mowed your lawn, walked your dog and pressure washed your driveway, and it cost him time and money to do it so you owe him. You never asked for that. You don't owe him.
> 
> I did say i was sorry for not notifying the cg that we were safe.
> Looking back i would have done it differently.
> ...


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's obvious it's not really him posting. I'm trying to figure out who is dumber the two people who capsized the boats without alerting the coastguard or the people getting bent out of shape because of a troll. Do you really think he would register his real name on the forums for everyone to bash? LOL

...on second thought it probably wouldn't surprise me if he did. He doesn't seem very sharp if ya know what I mean ;D


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

capt. david said:


> wow spencer, if you are the guy i would like too have a chat. we were called out to the scene by the usgc because of where one of the boats went down. we salvaged one of the boats. as a commercial company YOU OWE US SOME MONEY!


You don't have to pay us tax people back, but you owe this private company money!!!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

interesting...

The IP traces back to a long ways from saltwater. 

His FB page has undergone a rapid transformation since this morning. 

He admits to being irresponsible and wishing he had called the CG. 

We have all done dumb stuff and wished we had it to do over, me included. 

No one got killed or hurt. 

How about we just let it drop and I close this one up.


----------

